# My cat has been scratching himself so much that he bleeds!



## thecatpetter

Hello everyone!

I hope someone can help me to find out what problem my cat (Edward) has and how I can cure it. First of all, let me describe the Edward: He is a male neutered cat and some kind of shorthair. He is 2 years old, looks cute and fat and weighs 11.2 pounds.
*
Problem:*
A few months ago, Edward started scratching himself a lot. He scratched parts of his face and the back of his neck. Recently he has scratched different places. His face looks messed up and frequently bleeds, the back of his neck is also bloody at times and has a lot of scaly skin, hair loss, and dots of stuff. All of the other places he has scratched are like his back neck. Just not so extreme...yet!
*
What I've tried:*
I've used Wondercat skin lotion for a week or two but haven't seen improvement. I have also tried wiping the affected areas with some specially formulated pet wipes and then adding the cat lotion. No improvement. My parents and I did some more research and think it may be ringworm so I've been adding coconut oil for a few days. Do you think it's the right diagnosis and if it is, is coconut oil the correct treatment?

Thanks.


----------



## Darkcat

It could be a staph infection, fungal, bacterial, or any number of other things. has the kitty been to the vet?


----------



## Mom of 4

Vet visit is in order. You can try messing around with it, while it just gets worse, or take your cat in before it worse and more $$$$.

In addition to the things mentioned above, it could be an allergy, though that is low on my list based on the locations.


----------



## librarychick

TBH that's extremely typical of a food allergy. Itchy ears and face are very common in pets with a food allergy. What food do you feed him? Has that changed lately?

A vet visit is in order for sure, but I'd also think about changing his diet to something else, preferably grain free canned food. If you're already doing that then a different protien, or a raw diet might help.


----------



## thecatpetter

Thanks everyone for the replies. We haven't taken him to the vet yet because the vet may not fix the problem and it's quite expensive but we're thinking about it. Also, about the food, he is eating Purina adult hairball control dry food. We switched him from one of theHolistic Blend dry cat food. It's supposed to be very healthy. The food change to Purina hasn't changed anything besides making him eat more.


----------



## librarychick

That's because purina isn't a good food. If this all started when you switched to purina then I'd suggest switching back.

Also, as far as your parents not wanting to go to the vet...well, there's not much you can do about that, but if you can get them to read this thread then they'l sethis:

To the parents; It is your responsibility to take your pet to the vet when they are ill, hurt, or need vaccinations. It is also your job as a parent to teach your children responsibility and how to care for animals and the people around them. If you aren't demonstrating these values then what are you teaching your kids?

In any case, I'd suggest switching back to the previous food, or something like Wellness, Blue Buffalo, or EVO. You can find a list of good foods on many threads in this forum, so take a look around and see what people are recommending.


----------



## thecatpetter

I'll try to change Edwards diet. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Arianwen

If he was mine, I'd definitely take him to the vet but if you can't persuade your parents to do that (and I really think he needs it) then there are some vets online with whom you can have an internet conversation for a pretty reasonable rate. I used them to get background on kissing spine operations on horses when I was going to be taking charge of one that had had that op. I wouldn't personally want rely on it for diagnosis though as a vet needs to see and examine to make the best diagnosis but it's better than no veterinary advice at all.

Don't forget that if it is ringworm, humans and many other animals can catch it as well.


----------



## doodlebug

That level of scratching is a serious problem and your cat must be really uncomfortable. It could be many things from a food allergy to ringworm to mange or who knows what else. You need to get to the source of the problem, just putting creams on it will not fix the problem. Eventually those scratches will become infected and then the problem will become much worse and even more expensive to treat. 

As far as foods go, Holistic Blend is a much better food than Purina. You don't say which formula you were feeding (with grains or grain free)...so if this is a food allergy it could be to grains or protein (like chicken or fish). You could try a limited ingredient food like Natural Balance (I would suggest the duck). But it may take weeks to know if it's working and in the meantime the injuries she inflicts on herself will just be getting worse and worse.

Your parents need to be made aware that withholding vet care is actually illegal and is considered abuse. This is clearly a case of a cat that needs help and it is their responsibility to provide it. Yes it costs money, but that is part of having a pet. I would hope that they consider themselves compassionate people, but not taking this cat to the vet is actually cruel.


----------



## scottd

This might be fleas. My aunt and uncle's cat is allergic to fleas and if he gets any on him, he will scratch and scratch until he is bleeding and has no hair. My dog is also allergic to fleas and he scratches until his hair falls out.

I would definitely go to the vet about this. If it's fleas, there are many topical solutions you can use.


----------



## MowMow

You really need to take this poor animal to the vet. Imagine how you would feel if you had scabs/scratches all over you from itching so badly you couldn't stop. 

The vet might not be able to PINPOINT in one visit what kitty is allergic to but they will be able to get a good idea if it's medical or dietary and if it's medical give you something to give that poor cat some relief.


----------



## thecatpetter

He was eating Holistic Blend grain free cat food when he got the problem. Also, we're thinking about bringing him to the vet.


----------



## rascaljade

Stop thinking, and take him in, please! He is suffering! My vote is on fleas, as I said in your introduction thread...


----------



## mgk1

One of my cats does this same thing. I think she has an allergy to Friskies canned food.


----------



## hoofmaiden

librarychick said:


> TBH that's extremely typical of a food allergy. Itchy ears and face are very common in pets with a food allergy. What food do you feed him? Has that changed lately?
> 
> A vet visit is in order for sure, but I'd also think about changing his diet to something else, preferably grain free canned food. If you're already doing that then a different protien, or a raw diet might help.


I agree. At the very least go to a carb-free canned food like EVO 95% meat formulae or Wellness CORE. Raw would be better.

You don't use plastic bowls, do you? For food or water? If you do, STOP. Switch to glass or stainless steel and keep them scrupulously clean.

Fleas seem unlikely but are always possible. Cats who are very allergic to fleas can be miserable b/c of just one bite.


----------



## Jacq

Ceramic dishes are also good, as long as they're human-grade for food. (IE - don't get ceramic pet dishes or 'ornamental' ones from the dollar store - there can be nasty stuff in the glazes).


----------



## thecatpetter

> I agree. At the very least go to a carb-free canned food like EVO 95% meat formulae or Wellness CORE. Raw would be better.
> 
> You don't use plastic bowls, do you? For food or water? If you do, STOP. Switch to glass or stainless steel and keep them scrupulously clean.
> 
> Fleas seem unlikely but are always possible. Cats who are very allergic to fleas can be miserable b/c of just one bite.


He eats from a stainless steel bowl but drinks from a plastic one. I'll take your advise about the food and cat dishes.


----------



## lyttleravyn

I agree with everyone else, could be any number of reactions, bacterial infections, etc. It may also be flea bit dermatitis, which is an allergic reaction to flea saliva (even one flea bite). Also stop with the lotion and wipes. They aren't designed to remove anything from the coat, instead they both leave residue which is most likely NOT helping with the situation. 

Also, if you haven't already, trim his nails. I know when my cat's back nails are too long because he scratches right in front of his ear and causes red bumps and scabs. My vet looked at it one time and it had some bacteria in it, but a dot of ointment from the vet and clipping the nails made it go away. 

Bottom line, all the things that it could possibly be are not going to be treated be guessing and an at home remedy, no matter how good your intentions. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## thecatpetter

We have used some Advantage cat flea treatment that the vet suggested us last year but it doesn't seem to be working. Also, do you think this is flea dirt? 


The quality of the pic isn't good so I'll do my best to describe it. It's slightly red and is a bit hard. It's located very close to his skin. Some are darker than others. Do you think it may just be his skin that is coming off due to his scratching?

Thanks.


----------



## doodlebug

Wet a paper towel and put the spec on it, wait a few minutes. If it turns red, it's flea dirt. If it is fleas, it will take a couple days for Advantage to kill all the fleas on the cat. Then there is the house to deal with...you said the scratching has been going on for months...so the entire house is infested if he has fleas. As soon as the ones on him die, more will jump on and continue to bit and cause scratching.

You will need to kill the adult fleas in the house as well as the eggs, larvae and cocoons (that can take up to a year to hatch).


----------



## thecatpetter

Do I rub the dirt in the paper towel or do I just wait?


----------



## doodlebug

Doesn't matter. Just be sure your not getting scab from the scratches cause that's dried blood too. Given the amount of scratching and the time involved, you really should be able to see live (and hopefully some dead as the Advantage begins to work) fleas on him. 

Go to google images and type in 'fleas'...you'll get tons of pictures of animals with fleas and flea dirt.


----------



## thecatpetter

He had a big flea problem before bit we saw fleas moving around. Also, he didn't scratch himself like this even when the fleas were with him for a long time. I'm not sure fleas are causing the severe itch.


----------



## MowMow

I'm inclined to agree, all the time that we're speculating this poor animal is suffering. There are low cost vets and your local rescue might be able to help you find one. 

Please find a way to get this suffering animal to a vet.


----------



## doodlebug

This thread is now a week old and nothing has changed. You really need to get your parents to take him to the vet. This is cruel, the poor cat is suffering.


----------



## thecatpetter

Actually, I'm doing something for Edward instead of just speculating. Before he had this severe itch, he was on a raw beef diet. So maybe the dry food is hurting him. I know I should have switched him back earlier but I though it might be dry skin or other stuff like that.


----------



## doodlebug

The post below is on the first page and you're just realizing that it might be the food change? I'm beginning to think you're just playing games here....



librarychick said:


> TBH that's extremely typical of a food allergy. Itchy ears and face are very common in pets with a food allergy. What food do you feed him? Has that changed lately?
> 
> A vet visit is in order for sure, but I'd also think about changing his diet to something else, preferably grain free canned food. If you're already doing that then a different protien, or a raw diet might help.


----------



## thecatpetter

I am NOT trying to play games here. I just didn't pay attention to the raw food diet part. I just noticed the grain free canned food. My family and I went to the USA for a few days on the weekend and couldn't find any so now we're trying to change his diet back to the raw food diet.


----------



## MowMow

Is there any particular reason that you WON'T take him to the vet?


----------



## thecatpetter

Because there is still something else we can try like changing his diet.


----------



## hoofmaiden

It could well take WEEKS for a diet change to take effect, if indeed it's going to. In the meantime he could have flea bite dermatitis or something else. IMO he needs to go to the vet WHILE you work on the diet change, not afterwards.


----------



## MowMow

I agree with hoofmaiden, he needs to go now.

I'm sorry, I know this will sound harsh but I care much more about his well being than your feelings. Please either find a way to get this poor animal to a vet or turn it in to a no kill shelter so it can get the care it needs.

To keep him raw, bleeding, and itchy is just cruel.


----------



## Greenport ferals

MowMow said:


> I agree with hoofmaiden, he needs to go now.
> 
> I'm sorry, I know this will sound harsh but I care much more about his well being than your feelings. Please either find a way to get this poor animal to a vet or turn it in to a no kill shelter so it can get the care it needs.
> 
> To keep him raw, bleeding, and itchy is just cruel.


Agree. Get the poor cat to a vet!


----------



## Jacq

Can you offer to repay your parents somehow? Odd jobs you can do for them or your neighbors/friends? Heck, you could even try directly soliciting - bring kitty to a busy area with a sign asking for vet care. My partner (though he doesn't talk much about it, the big softie) has taken strange pets and owners to the vet on his own dime before.

I understand how frustrating it is being a responsible pet owner as a minor, but this is a situation where you've done everything you could with what you have, and you need to find some way to get him to the vet, with your parent's blessing or no. As MowMow said, this isn't about you, but about the welfare of another living creature you've taken responsibility for.

You could at least try calling the vet. Lots will do a quick phone consultation without charge, and you may be able to pull a heartstring or two to get this dealt with, if not _gratis_, for a very small fee.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

MowMow said:


> I agree with hoofmaiden, he needs to go now.
> 
> I'm sorry, I know this will sound harsh but I care much more about his well being than your feelings. Please either find a way to get this poor animal to a vet or turn it in to a no kill shelter so it can get the care it needs.
> 
> To keep him raw, bleeding, and itchy is just cruel.


QFT.

Either that or mods please consider closing this thread. I can't bear to read about this poor baby any longer.


----------



## Darkcat

thecatpetter said:


> Because there is still something else we can try like changing his diet.


How would you feel if it was you? How would you feel, if instead of taking you to a doctor, the person caring for you said "lets try this" without even knowing what was wrong, and all the while, you were in misery. Get the poor kitty to the vet!


----------



## thecatpetter

I've tried my best to convince my parents but my mom says that there is always a natural way and wild cats don't have vets. She said if we bring him to the vet, the vet will demand us to give him shots before and examination and the shots cost hundreds of hundreds of dollar. After the shots, the. The examination and the. We have to pay even more to get some useless treatment. Thats what she thinks. Is that 
correct? BTW she is a loving mom and thinks that doing the natural way is the best and most helpful way.


----------



## hoofmaiden

thecatpetter said:


> I've tried my best to convince my parents but my mom says that there is always a natural way and wild cats don't have vets. She said if we bring him to the vet, the vet will demand us to give him shots before and examination and the shots cost hundreds of hundreds of dollar.


The vet cannot force you to do ANYTHING. Goodness! Just say no. And no responsible vet would vaccinate a sick cat anyway, for crying out loud! [That aside, vaccinations do not cost "hundreds and hundreds of dollars"--more like $50-70.


> We have to pay even more to get some useless treatment. Thats what she thinks. Is that correct? BTW she is a loving mom and thinks that doing the natural way is the best and most helpful way.


What if YOU had a problem? Would she deny you antibiotics if you had an infection? Would she tell them not to splint your leg if you broke it? The "natural" way is usually DEATH. That's why feral cats and primitive humans don't/didn't live very long. 

It is utterly irresponsible to accept an animal into your life and then refuse it medical care. Period.


----------



## Nan

Hoofmaiden is correct. Just because the vet says it would be good to have the cat vacinated, you do not have to agree to do that. The vet however might want to give the cat a cortisone-type shot and maybe some medication to relieve the cat's itching. 

It's worth a phone call - they should be able to give you an idea of how much it costs.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

Even if it does cost hundreds of dollars your parents should not have gotten an animal they weren't prepared to give veterinary care to. I'm 24 and unemployed and I can scrounge the money to take mine to the vet, your parents have no excuse.


----------



## Darkcat

thecatpetter said:


> I've tried my best to convince my parents but my mom says that there is always a natural way and wild cats don't have vets. She said if we bring him to the vet, the vet will demand us to give him shots before and examination and the shots cost hundreds of hundreds of dollar. After the shots, the. The examination and the. We have to pay even more to get some useless treatment. Thats what she thinks. Is that
> correct? BTW she is a loving mom and thinks that doing the natural way is the best and most helpful way.


Ok, the vet can't force you to do anything. Vaccinations do NOT cost hundreds of dollars. How is the natural way the best way when it promotes suffering and death? When you adopt an animal, you take on the responsibility for their care, and that includes when they're sick.


----------



## Jacq

If your mom refuses, you should try to find a way to get kitty to the vet yourself. Treatment may cost a lot of money, or it may cost only a little - you'll be charged for the visit/consultation, but after that you'll be given treatment options and whether to pay further is up to you. To just bring him in and get the vet's advice could be anywhere between $20-$50 (Canadian), but that's certainly not hundreds of dollars.


----------



## MowMow

THat is true, wild animals don't have vets. In the wild your cat would die a painful and miserable death. When we domesticated these animals and adopt/buy/take them in we agree to take CARE of them. Basic care is food, water, shelter, and medical care.

I'm not sure where you live but where I am in the US you can be arrested for neglecting your pet in such a fashion. It is ILLEGAL, and with good reason.


----------



## doodlebug

We've all made the point that a vet visit is needed over and over and it's not getting through. Time to shut this down because, honestly, it's just irritating the crap out of me.


----------

